# I see no flat fish reports???



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We are hammering them in Panama City, 30-60 fish per boat. What's the deal over y'all's way? Secrecy?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You know the drill, no picts it didn't happen.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

no fish for 3 trips????? somting wong here!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

There all in Panama City !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What's a Flounder? 

Crap, you didn't say Flounder. I've revealed too much already


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Fill it up


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Another buddy


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

How about north bay light tackle with a mess.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I killed these two the other night.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

C'mon Harris, those are all stingrays!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice, now that's a mess of fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got on them good last week. 

Just a few this week....boo


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Are they still in the bay or out in the gulf?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

In the gulf biting good right now in areas.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Went today also caught probably 35 only 12 over 12". The ones under 12" look like this....:no:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Rickpcfl said:


> Are they still in the bay or out in the gulf?


gulf/pass/bay within a 1/4 mile of the inlet.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> gulf/pass/bay within a 1/4 mile of the inlet.


Last week we got on a PILE of flounder for two days 20 miles from the nearest pass...


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Last week we got on a PILE of flounder for two days 20 miles from the nearest pass...


I don't doubt it but with this 20 knot breeze I'm not making that run. And you have a little advantage in point of entry.:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Scruggspc said:


> I don't doubt it but with this 20 knot breeze I'm not making that run. And you have a little advantage in point of entry.:thumbsup:


There's a ramp nearby BUT there is a hell of sandbar to get over. :thumbup:

Weather is looking terrible for getting offshore for the next several days...boo...


----------



## Morgan_USMflounder (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey all,
I’m a graduate student at the Gulf Coast Research Lab in Mississippi studying Southern Flounder. I am in need of fresh flounder for my project, especially larger fish from offshore throughout December and January. For my research purposes I would only need the heads and organs, which will not affect the fillets in any way. These fish would be most useful to me within 24 hours after catch and on ice. If you would be interested in helping out I can drive to you and fillet the flounder you catch. I know that this time of year it gets trickier to catch flounder so I would be very grateful for any help you can give! Please contact me at: [email protected]
All the best,
Morgan


----------

